# How old should a female be before introducing a male?



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

We have a female lutino that we recently purchased and she will be weaned this week. We are looking at getting her a friend but are unsure if she is too young to have a male companion. Will she breed and lay this young? Or do cockatiels wait to breed until they are ready?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had my cookie in with lucky and they was both young and they didnt display any behaviour when he was 7 months old but they showed this outside the cage, i was there to stop it. 
The minimum age for breeding is 9 months old 
A friend will be ok


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

The male we are looking at is a white face gray and he is beautiful. I'm a little worried because he is 4 years old. Should we keep them separate until she is 9 months old?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can place them together but if the female displays this behaviour when she is older http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFfaYua1MI8 she is ready to mate 
my lucky was 9 months when she started this behaviour and i havent seen my other females do this yet. I have them all in a large parrot cage


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Cool! Thank you so much! I was worried about my little girl loosing her "virtue" too soon, lol.


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Update: Just reserved a white face cinnamon pearl cockatiel for our girl. Unsure if its male or female but regardless I am super excited! If it is a male will it be ok to breed out little girl with him, as far as mutations go?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont see why not


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O that's gorgeous! And their babies would be easy to sex if they did breed. But regardless she has an adorable friend right?


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely! She is a doll and we are getting her a friend either way, whether they mate eventually or not. If they decide they'd rather be friends then we'll look later for a good "husband" for her. The main thing is for her not to be alone during the day


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

If they mate this is what you would get. I held my Abby back for a year before I let her try to breed... and she gave me two great healthy clutches this year. Good luck, I love the WF, and want a WF Cinnamon. Post pictures of your feathered friends.

Mother:Lutino
Father:Whiteface Cinnamon

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
100% Cinnamon Split To Whiteface


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

One correction to what 4birdsNC said...the girls will be 100% cinnamon pearl since dad is a WF cinnamon pearl. But still gorgeous. Can't wait to see pix!


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

*Sunni Pics*

















Here is a pic of her back and her front.


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

*Sassy side shot*









Any other mutations you can see in her other than lutino?


----------

